
VCs mistake diversity for a new asset class - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-softbank-group-investments-breakingvi/breakingviews-vcs-mistake-diversity-for-a-new-asset-class-idUSKBN23J31O
======
digitaltrees
So VC solutions is a "separate but equal" funding path with a separate but
unequal pool of money? Great job guys, awesome innovation to respond to this
issue.

